# Comptia Security Plus



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Hi all--what is the best Security Plus study guide out there that will increase chances of passing the exam for the first attempt? 

There are so many , it's hard to choose

Likewise for the CISSP


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The best one is the one that works well for you. I would suggest:
CompTIA Security+: Get Certified Get Ahead: SY0-301 Study Guide: Darril Gibson: 9781463762360: Amazon.com: Books
or
CompTIA Network+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide, 5th Edition (Exam N10-005): Michael Meyers: 9780071789226: Amazon.com: Books

You could also try:
Professor Messer's Free CompTIA SY0-301 Security+ Training Course | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Linux, Microsoft Technology Training


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It depends on your experience level.

Security + isn't an entry level cert and isn't designed for someone who wants to be in security, it is designed for people who work in that area.

CISSP on the other hand is for security pros who have extensive experience in the area.

Security + is a grey area as many people get it without experience and just through study and it doesn't harm them when looking for jobs. However if you got CISSP with no work experience you would find it hard to get a job as its designed as I said for people with extensive experience.

The books mentioned are good ones.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't recall which Security+ book we used for a reference for our practice exam product... will try to remember to check tomorrow.



greenbrucelee said:


> However if you got CISSP with no work experience you would find it hard to get a job as its designed as I said for people with extensive experience.


 You can't get the CISSP without experience. Before you can even register for the exam, you have to submit your resume (complete with relevant work experience) and have another CISSP vouch for you.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

You can register for the exam but you can't _take_ it until the resume submission is given and accepted. This varies by submission-to-company. I have helped 11 people submit and pass this exam.


----------

